# Fast Rubberband Powered Drag Cars



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey has anybody seen these very fast ,all wooden Dragsters powered by Rubberbands???,these cars are pretty detailed and pretty fast,like 50 feet in under 3 seconds.This could be a cool new racing hobby.
There by www.Aeroracers.com, also website www.dragsterderby.com. here are some pictures of the cars,which by the way are very very easy to build,even kids can build them,all you need is white glue,and the cars can even be painted with Sharpie. for the kids or be painted. they also havr a beginner sling shot dragster,and a comp eliminator dragster too. I live in indiana if anybody starts or wants to start a club to race these summer,post details here,i too am going to get a club formed as well.


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

http://dragsterderby.com/photo-gallery

here is another job on the front engine car

http://dragsterderby.com/wp-content/uploads/photo-gallery/Nitro_Cropped2.jpg
http://dragsterderby.com/wp-content/uploads/photo-gallery/cropped adj with logo.jpg 
http://dragsterderby.com/wp-content/uploads/photo-gallery/sc 1cut out cropped adj w logo.jpg


----------

